# Godspeed Sydney



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, and hugs going to you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so sorry for your heartbreak. Run free sweet Sydney.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet girl Sydney. She sounded like she was a very special girl and had a long good life with you and your family.

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Handsome dog.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Sydney this morning. She looks like such a sweet girl. She's lucky to have had many wonderful years in your home and to have been the 'top dog' --It's so very hard to say good bye to our puppies. RIP Sydney


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

She'll be happy to reclaim her position as queen bee at the bridge.. They never stay with us long enough...so sorry for your loss.


Pete


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I am so sorry to read about Sydney's passing. Thank you for sharing her story and how she came to live with you. It sounds like she had lots of personality and loved leaving you interesting presents.  That's quite something that your other pets kept her company in the last few days. So very poignant.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Sydney. What a pretty face she had.

RIP Sydney.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP sweet Sydney. Sounds like you had a rough start, but really nice life after that! 

So sorry you lost Sydney. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry Betty. She sounds like she was indeed a special furgal.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Goldens R Great said:


> I am so sorry to read about Sydney's passing. Thank you for sharing her story and how she came to live with you. It sounds like she had lots of personality and loved leaving you interesting presents.  That's quite something that your other pets kept her company in the last few days. So very poignant.


They understand and know much more than we do sometimes. I'll never forget when our Apache was going on her final trip. Sydney stood at the front door for hours making this sound I've never heard come out of a dog before.... kind of a piercing scream. It was like her version of keening. She knew exactly what was going on.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

RIP sweet Sydney--you picked the perfect family that Christmas Eve of 1996. 

Betty, my heart aches for T and you and the boys. I hope you will find comfort soon in all the memories of your times together. HUGS.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear about Sydney, looks like she had a fine life with you, and she reminds me so much of our Laddy who was with us all through my childhood and into late teens.

Rest In Peace Sydney


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks you all. Your thoughts and prayers mean more than I can say.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Sydney she was a beautiful girl. Such a lovely story of how she found you on Christmas Eve, so special.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Aww, I'm so sorry you lost her, she must have been a very special girl. Sending hugs and prayers for healing.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of Sydney, she certainly sounded a real character ) Your story of how she found her forever home with you, was very touching what a lovely Christmas present. x


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of sweet Sidney. She sounds like she was a lovely girl with lots of personality. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss of your dear Sydney. Run free, sweet girl.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Godspeed sweet Sydney. I am so sorry for you loss. What a precious girl.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so sorry, she was such a gift.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. May she run free and play hard and catch lots of rats at the bridge.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Sydney. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

So sorry for your lost. She sounds like a wonderful dog and I'm glad she found you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss of sweet Sydney. You can tell what a sweetheart she was by her eyes and sweet face!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of Sydney. She looked like a very wise old gal. I am sure she kept your 2 in line. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear of Sydny's passing. Sounds like she was very fortunate to find you as her family. Thank you for taking care of her--especially in her hour of need. That takes a special companion to do that........... RIP Sydney.

SJ


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Rest in peace dear Sydney


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Sydney. She will live in your heart forever!! RIP Sydney.


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

I'm so so sorry to hear about your Sydney. How sweet that the others stayed by her sensing she needed their closeness. I know she must have given you so much joy. It is so hard to lose one of our family. Special prayers going up for you and Sydney tonight.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Sydney she looked a very sweet girl RIP


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny & Maggie's Mom*

Penny & Maggie's Mom

I am oh so very sorry to read about your Sydney-she sounded like such a SPECIAL GIRL and I know she had all the love and adoration any dog could ever want-belonging to you!

I'm sure that my Smooch and Snobear are playing with Sydney and keeping her company, until we all arrive at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a lovely girl. I'm so sorry for your loss. She's probably up in doggie heaven, keeping all the pooches in line - and teaching them how to hunt.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Sydney, sounds like she chose well when she picked your family to live with.

Run free Sydney and sleep softly


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm just seeing this....so sorry for you loss. Run free sweet Sydney!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry, Sydney will always be in your heart.

Peace Be With You! (HUGS)


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm so so sorry
Farewell ~ Sweet Girl ~ RIP 
Hugs to your Mom


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Sylvia.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I have been really busy rebuilding a classroom for this fall and have not been on here very much over the past two months... I am so sorry for your loss. You were there for me when my special friends went to the Bridge, thank you and my heart goes out to you.

Pat


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Sydney. Godspeed sweet girl.


----------

